

Pirate Bay Founder Arrested Again On Suspicion Of New Hacking and Fraud Offenses - neya
https://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-founder-arrested-again-on-suspicion-of-new-hacking-fraud-offenses-121110/

======
StavrosK
So, someone is being detained in solitary confinement on mere charges, and all
this for making a site that lets you download movies without paying for them.

The world is fucked up.

~~~
zacharyvoase
The charges are _not_ related to The Pirate Bay, it seems: “Gottfrid was
arrested under suspicion of being involved in a second hacking case along with
accusations of four instances of serious fraud and four attempted frauds.”

~~~
StavrosK
Sure, but does anyone have a doubt that he would have gotten the same
treatment if it weren't for the Pirate Bay?

Plus, I'm pretty sure that the people involved are aware of the intense
scrutiny and probably even avoid parking tickets.

